# One headed to Pennsylvania...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 27, 2018)

Sorry for the top pic, it didn't rotate like it was supposed to. Some of Rodney's Curly pecan....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2018)

Impressive!!! Chuck


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 27, 2018)

Great looking knife.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 27, 2018)

Gorgeous


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

Sweet! If @Bigdrowdy1 finds a bunch of that, we can probably ban @Don Ratcliff... looks a lot like good curly koa!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 28, 2018)

I got to tell ya when you hold a piece of that curly pecan in your hands out in the sun light it makes your eyes sweat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 7, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! If @Bigdrowdy1 finds a bunch of that, we can probably ban @Don Ratcliff... looks a lot like good curly koa!



Got a little still stashed away

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 7, 2018)

Are you selling any? Knife scale ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Are you selling any? Knife scale ??



Barry, I will keep you in mind once i start processing. I will need to stabilize them as well and I am afraid my stabilizing fluid has set to long to use and will need to get more later after this Texas heat cools down some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 8, 2018)

don't forget Missouri........LOL


----------



## Strider (Aug 22, 2018)

Lines of a tiger! :)


----------

